# This was my first GSD I owned personally. RIP Marhshall



## Heagler870 (Jun 27, 2009)

We were out on our daily walk one day and he had a heart attack from his heart murmur. He lives on though in spirit!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Oh I am so sorry, how awful. He was beautiful!


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm so sorry.  Hugs to you. 

He was a beautiful boy!


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

Marshall didn't suffer. He left his home on the final walk we all take.

He was a beautiful boy-I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm so very sorry for your loss 
Marshall was gorgeous.

Can I ask how old was he?


----------



## Heagler870 (Jun 27, 2009)

Ruth said:


> I'm so very sorry for your loss
> Marshall was gorgeous.
> 
> Can I ask how old was he?


He was just a year and 2 months


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

Oh man. He was so young 

I'm seriously crying right now, it made feel so sad. Sending hugs to you!!


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

Just a baby but I bet he had a great 14 months. God bless


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

so sorry for your loss of such a beautiful boy


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

What a gorgeous boy. I am so sorry.....


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I so sorry you lost your gorgeous boy.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

your boy was so pretty. I'm so sorry for your loss  :hugs:


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss, I know how hard it is to loose one so young. At least he left this world doing something he loved. RIP handsome boy.


----------

